# A new pony and a huge thank you to



## ~Lisa~ (Nov 18, 2009)

First let me thank Tina P of DoubleTrouble Farm in TX for allowing me to purchase Mo-Jave Magic, EDV a wonderful 6 yr old ASPC Modern Pleasure pony. I saw an ad for Mo l for the first time before the Buffalo Convention but I got sick and didnt think it was the right move at the time until I was even diagnosed.

A few months later I posted here on this forum that I was looking for this pony and Leah let me know where he was and who was selling him as I had forgotten and she came thru with the info

Now all these years later I see Leah at Convention in FL and meet her for the first time my first words were is Mo still available.. she said yes and that was all she wrote.. I contacted Tina and now after all these years I am the proud owner of a Modern Pleasure Pony I am so excited I can hardly stand it.

Here he is







And again a huge thank you to Tina for allowing us to purchase him and to Leah for going that extra mile to help me get in contact with her


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 18, 2009)

Congratulations! Will see you in the ring!


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 18, 2009)

Gelding or Stallion and how old?


----------



## SweetOpal (Nov 18, 2009)

He is a 6 year old gelding! Cant wait to see him.


----------



## crponies (Nov 19, 2009)

Very nice! What a great story too!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 24, 2009)

Congrats Lisa on your new boy!


----------



## alphahorses (Nov 25, 2009)

Ellie breeds some very nice ponies. Congratulations, Lisa - he is beautiful.


----------

